# Everything You Don’t Know About Tipping



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Interesting article on why and how much people tip.

http://waitbutwhy.com/2014/04/everything-dont-know-tipping.html


----------



## Jamie Beecher (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Good article and shame on any celebrity who tips poorly the public is what made you what you are today if they didn't watch your movies or go to your concerts where would you be? I also tip servers in buffets because I know they already make very little and the people who go in these places rarely tip but are extremely demanding and leave the worst messes.


----------

